# Bury Your Shit



## West (Mar 15, 2015)

After a long day of hitching (Pacifica, CA > Santa Cruz > CA > Monterey CA and a longer day of hiking through Monterey to get to a good hitch-out spot, my road dog and I decided to set up camp off of the highway in some woods. On our way into the bush we met an old bum named Merle who chatted us up and told us of his days as a hobo and several stories, finishing with a yarn about how a drunk man with a machete threatened him in a jungle and made him so mad he returned later with a gun and shot him in the shoulder. He waited for us to laugh and we kind of chuckled and headed on our way. 

Found a nice spot under a canopy of trees and laid out our camp just in time; as it started to rain. That night it began to pour in a rainstorm that would last for weeks. I ventured outside of my bivy to take a dump before going to sleep, and since it was raining I excused myself from burying my shit for the first time in 5 months traveling. I was a little drunk and eager to get out of the rain; and of course I stepped in my own shit on the way back to camp. I didn't notice until my road dog hinted that I may not have wiped well enough... to my dismay there was a good collection of fecal matter on the bottom of my boots! I walked off a ways and spent five minutes cleaning off my boots with pine needles, getting soaked in the downpour. The lesson, kids: always bury your shit whenever possible! If you don't step in it someone else will.


----------



## Dmac (Mar 15, 2015)

i wish more people would do this. bury poop, not step in it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a few days ago I stepped in a huge pile of dog shit while riding Amtrak of all things. I'm fairly sure it wasn't from a service animal. There were 4 people sleeping and not noticing that pile of shit just steaming away. Fortunately, I had another pair of shoes with me. Poo is definitely no fun to step in and it will almost certainly affect a person's frame of mind and task prioritization for at least several minutes. 

If I had to step in shit, I'd rather step in my own and earn a deserved lesson than step in that of another and just be totally pissed off.

On the other hand, screw whoever invented the indoor toilet...wasn't the shitter perfectly ok outside of the house?


----------



## Odin (Mar 15, 2015)

I have never stepped in shit... hmmm... funny Did drop a huge log under an evergreen bush net to the handicap ramp at a church when I was a kid though. 
Also remember the alleys on the south side... dog shit everywhere. Some looking like petrified fossil poo. 
Be cognizant of where you poo and try to keep it off you. Good advice. ::cigar::


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 16, 2015)

its weird how stepping in my own feces isn't so bad, all things considering...but stepping in someone else's dung-pile is a huge turnoff.
I think I'm gonna start making it a habit of digging a hole _before_ I retire for the evening. when I wake up grumpy and hungover in the morning with the full-on raging beer shits, the last thing I want to do is exert any energy digging a fucking hole whilst keepin a clamp my sphincter.
........
speaking of shit. reminds me of the time I had a friend staying over one night. we had eaten some shrooms and had a couple bottles of wine (at least) that night. I ended up coming back home before him, and in the morning I awoke to what I thought was mud smeared all over the white livingroom carpet from the entrance leading all the way to my bedroom. I told the owner of the place, "Now don't get mad, but there's a bit of a mess. So-and-so tracked in some mud, but I'll take care of it". well it turns out it wasn't mud - it was shit. Now I know you shouldn't mix mushrooms and booze, and this kid obviously couldn't hold his booze - but damn! it appeared as if he walked inside the entrance, took off his pants, took a HUGE shit and then rolled around in it. It was that bad. Anyways, he got kicked out of the place and we don't talk anymore.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 16, 2015)

lol, yep. me and my road dogs are currently carrying a small garden shovel we found for this exact purpose...


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 16, 2015)

Odin said:


> I have never stepped in shit... hmmm... funny



Bullshit!

Sidenote...I was out hiking around Colton a long while back and discovered somebody sleeping in a tent...within arms length of the opening was a turd pile about 10" high with toilet paper. I think I was approaching camp to ask something, but quickly moved on after seeing that. 

Man...all of this shit talk brings back some bad memories. There is nothing good about shit.


----------



## Tude (Mar 16, 2015)

@iamwhatiam


----------



## drewski (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Justin Case (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey It is a Bible Law for a reason. That fly on your sandwich just came from some hep c++ junkies shit last now you got cross contamination.

12 “You shall also have a place outside the camp and go out there, 13 and you shall have a a]">[a]spade among your tools, and it shall be when you sit down outside, you shall dig with it and shall turn b]">[b]to cover up your excrement. 14 Since the Lord your God walks in the midst of your camp to deliver you and to c]">[c]defeat your enemies before you, therefore your camp must be holy; and He must not see d]">[d]anything indecent among you e]">[e]or He will turn away from you.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 3, 2015)

You want health you want victory you want a better life ? Act like you are not some filthy beast of the field . Scouts are out and angels walk among you seeing who is to be blessed and who is to be cursed. Life and Death are choices in your hand. You are free to do as you wish just realize the cost and be not deceived.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not disagreeing with you @Justin Case, but is Church in session?


On topic: bury shit = good


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 3, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you @Justin Case, but is Church in session?
> 
> 
> On topic: bury shit = good


the Ecclesia the called out ones ? yeah buddy lets go to the root. The Creator's laws are a blessing and benefit not a chain and an arbitrary burden like man's law which exists to keep one man over another . The Laws of the Creator exist to give knowledge and health for a life of many years. You know that Gods law demands forgiveness of all debt every 7 years and every 50 years the land returns to original owners ? Bible Law is fucking awesome
check it out for yourself.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2015)

Justin Case said:


> the Ecclesia the called out ones ? yeah buddy lets go to the root. The Creator's laws are a blessing and benefit not a chain and an arbitrary burden like man's law which exists to keep one man over another . The Laws of the Creator exist to give knowledge and health for a life of many years. You know that Gods law demands forgiveness of all debt every 7 years and every 50 years the land returns to original owners ? Bible Law is fucking awesome
> check it out for yourself.


OK Justin, lets tone it back on the religion please. Nobody preaches at anybody, even me. If you want to discuss religion, start another thread in General Banter please.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 4, 2015)

Preacher said:


> OK Justin, lets tone it back on the religion please. Nobody preaches at anybody, even me. If you want to discuss religion, start another thread in General Banter please.


Wow did not expect that, i dont give 2 hoots about religion im just quoting law, would it be so upsetting if i used another source ? Really ? man i thought this was a place of exchanging ideas and free thinking now i am being told to go over into the first amendment cage three blocks away behind the barbed wire ? what the hell is that about ? I thought you all were free thinking individualists not some policatically correcting marxist authouritarians ? really ? really ? if i quouted any other source would you say the same thing ? 
Think about what you are saying, really


----------



## Tude (Apr 4, 2015)

k, a funnish kind of thread took a left turn. Back to OP. I still carry a shovel when camping and rather expect others to do the same, well hopefully.


----------



## fist (May 14, 2015)

went dumpster diving in baton rouge (fucking great dumpsters!) but stepped in human shit at the cvs pharmacy dumpster! they should give out shovels to travelers!


----------

